

Electronic Arts Announces 'SimCity' For The Classroom - acremades
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/19/3894034/electronic-arts-announces-simcity-for-the-classroom-simcityedu

======
benevolinux
Wow. This has tremendous potential to finally update the classroom from
textbooks to engaged electronic learning. I sure hope it lives up to its
potential!

